# Baby Food and Garlic powder



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

hi everybody! I feed Bella Gerber Meat Sticks, just one a day so she gets interested in her dog food.. I feed her the Meat ones and I read that they have garlic powder. How bad is this? I know onions are really bad, so I don't give her the chicken flavored ones, but I am confused about the garlic because there are so many people who think its healthy. I think I have posted on this before (sorry), but does anyone have any other ideas about foods I could give her that are at least similar to the meat sticks? Ive been giving her green beans, but she really doesn't like them too much.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm confused about the same onion and garlic problem...I've read that they both can be dangerous to dogs, but I've noticed dog foods and treats also list onion and garlic too. I've been wondering this for a long time now


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I have been giving Scooby the Gerber Meat Sticks for ages. He has had no adverse reaction at all. He loves them and I would say the amount of garlic powder in them would be rather minute if they are suitable for young human babes. Some vets actually recommend garlic for dogs to keep the flees at bay, but I also have read that both garlic and onions are not good for our furkids. I know onions are very bad. I will tell you this though, my mom used to feed our dogs what ever we had, like stews with onions and vegies and the last dog we had that I grew up with lived to 18 years. Back then we never heard of all the does and don'ts for our animals and we just gave them whatever we wanted and they were fine. I realize our Malts are a little more delicate so I refrain from giving onions and the only hint of garlic is probably what is in the baby food. 

Well I have just read the lable on the jar and it also says onion powder too. I still think the amount would be very small if it is meant for babies. I will be perhaps not giving him quite as many, although as I said he has been fine.


----------



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

I have been giving Jack n Jill 1/2 of the Gerber Chicken sticks for breakfast since I got them. I did this for Jack first because the breeder said it would jumpstart his appetite. Now neither one will touch their kibble until they get their morning treat. Neither one has had any problems. Jack is 15 months and Jill is 5 months. Hope this helps.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

You actually can give them SOME garlic or garlic powder. Anything given to our babies at a high doesage is toxic. Garlic is definitely good for us, but not sure about them. If your baby hasnt gotten any allergic reactions from it, it should be fine, ya know?


----------



## melissajean (Jun 4, 2005)

garlic is fine. some people give there dogs garlic to keep away ticks. I did a little research becuse I wanted a good flea and tick repelent that was safe to use around small children. and everyone I talked to recomended garlic.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I think everything depends on the amount. If you cook something for yourself and you add onions for flavor and you feed some of it to your dog, I don't think it will hurt him. He will get such a small amount. I think some of those things are overblown. Of course if you feed a large quantity of only onions to your dog it's going to hurt him especially if they are not cooked. When Alex eats from what I cooked for us there are onions and garlic on it. It has never hurt him. The quantity is so small and then divided by 3 it's even smaller.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

My vet said to steer clear of even the small amount of onion powder in baby food with Lady. A large breed dog (over 40 pounds) can probably get away with a small amount of onion, but apparently onions are more toxic to small dogs and cats. I personally wouldn't take the chance.

Why are onions dangerous for dogs and cats? 
Category: Canine,Feline 


Why are onions dangerous for dogs and cats?Is it true that they can cause red urine and kidney failure? 
A deadly vegetable.



Whether fresh, cooked, or dehydrated, onions can be very toxic to all dogs and cats. 

The active ingredient in onions is allyl propyl disulfide, a component of onion oil. This substance damages red blood cells, or RBCs. 

Feeding your dog or cat onions can cause a condition called Heinz body anemia. Heinz bodies are small, round projections that extend out from the red blood cells. These projections are accumulations of damaged hemoglobin molecules. Allyl propyl disulfide irreversibly breaks down hemoglobin and permanently damages the RBCs. The oxidative effects of onion oil also damage the cells’ surrounding membrane, further weakening the red blood cells. The body responds by destroying the damaged cells. As the number of red blood cells circulating in the body falls, Heinz body anemia results. 

Anemia alone can have serious consequences. Clinical signs include pale mucus membranes, depression, increased heart and respiratory rate, weakness, fever, vomiting, and loss of appetite.

Hemoglobin from the destroyed red blood cells may appear in the urine, imparting a reddish-brown color. The loss of hemoglobin into the bloodstream, which is then filtered by the kidneys, can cause severe kidney damage, leading to kidney failure. 

A veterinarian should immediately see any dog or cat that has eaten onions. In addition, dog and cat owners should read all food labels prior to feeding; even some baby foods contain onion salt.


----------

